# Вопрос по ssmtp

## SerSlon

Собственно сами вопросы

1. Может-ли производить отправку почты из локальной сети (не сам, а слушая 25 порт, принимая запросы от локальных машин и отправляя почту в инет)?

2. Куда нужно подкрутить что-бы заработал как демон?

Система - Gentoo 2007. 

Заранее благодарен

P.S. Предложение поставить Sendmail/postfix не слать, потому как по ряду причин с ним проблемы.

----------

## sa10

 *SerSlon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> P.S. Предложение поставить Sendmail/postfix не слать, потому как по ряду причин с ним проблемы.

 

Нет у Sendmail/postfix никаких проблем.

Есть еще qmail, exim можно esmtp. Все есть в портах. 

И не должны они все делать без настройки и это правильно. 

Придется маны читать по любому.

----------

## SerSlon

Действительно нет проблем у сендмайма, если есть свой домен, и постоянный IP.

А если его нет??????

И как следствие правила защиты от спама отбрасывают прием почты от данного сервера.

А маны я читал. И не один раз.

Да и задача стоит тривиально простая (хотя как оказалась не очень простая).

Есть компьютеры локальной сети, которые должны отправлять почту. 

Ни о каком приеме, а тем-более о фильтрах и антивирусной защите, на почте, речь не идет.

Вот и возникает вопрос, "а нафига козе баян", если наверняка есть более легкие программные решения?

----------

## viy

1) эта прога --- что-то вроде прокси. расчитана на пользование на 1 машине.

2) зачем тебе демон?.. в настройках указываешь куда всю почту пробрасывать. он создает симлинк /usr/lib/sendmail, который де-факто пользуется всеми клиентами для доставки почты. и все работает.

Итого --- если есть серьезный почтовый сервер, то ставь на машины ssmtp и прокидывай локальную почту на сервак.

Если почтовика у тебя нет, то займись его установкой, ssmtp в данном случае тебе как козе баян.

----------

## fank

 *Quote:*   

> Есть компьютеры локальной сети, которые должны отправлять почту. 
> 
> Ни о каком приеме, а тем-более о фильтрах и антивирусной защите, на почте, речь не идет.

 

спамеры?   :Shocked: 

----------

## SerSlon

2fank

Не оценивай всех по себе

2viy

Спс. Один внятный ответ.

----------

## sa10

 *SerSlon wrote:*   

> Действительно нет проблем у сендмайма, если есть свой домен, и постоянный IP.
> 
> А если его нет??????
> 
> 

 

Если этого нет,  Вы, сэр, гнусный спамер  :Sad: 

Даже если таковых намерений нет, увы...

Помочь Вам может не упрощенный софт, а почтовый релей который имеет свой легальный домен и постоянный IP.

Но одно непременное условие - там должен работать  админ не имеющий головы.

Он не должен догадаться, что ему придется гнать через себя весь спам который нагенерят в вашей сети трояны и прочая хрень.

Это всегда есть, какую бы вы не читали рекламу о мегаантивирусах.

Если не верите мне, спросите любого кто сопровождал почтовую службу и наблюдал шлюз в инет хотя бы  3 месяца.

Ваш почтовый релей гарантировано будет сидеть во всех спамлистах его легальная почта будет крошится всеми спамодробилками. 

Админа вашего почтового релея уволят с работы и правильно сделают.

Не один нормальный фаервол не должен иметь открытый изнутри наружу 25-й порт работающий бесконтрольно. Вся пересылка должна четко контролироваться, аутентификация, авторизация и все такое... Иначе Вы спамер, хотите этого или нет.

Так что единственный правильный совет - ставить свой полновесный почтовик, свой домен, постоянный IP и настраивать его  как прокси или хоть как что угодно...

----------

## Galchonok

2SerSlon

Давай я расскажу )

Ставь postfix / sendmail все таки .. А вопрос по поводу диманического ip и имени домена решается через http://www.no-ip.com/

там же регистрация и прога есть ... будет у тебя доменчик:   xxx.no-ip.com

 и все ok )

----------

## Galchonok

Да, кстати ...

Поидее можно ж написать тупо скриптик, висит на 25м порту ...

получает на себя почту, и отпавляет ее через smtp.mail.ru для примерно.

(тут только обратный адрес у писем должен быть  xxx@mail.ru) а так работать вроде как должно

----------

## fank

 *Galchonok wrote:*   

> Да, кстати ...
> 
> Поидее можно ж написать тупо скриптик, висит на 25м порту ...
> 
> получает на себя почту, и отпавляет ее через smtp.mail.ru для примерно.
> ...

 

постфикс на баше?

однако!...  :Laughing: 

----------

## Galchonok

2fank,

 не понял при чем тут постфикс и башь ?

 или у тебя сообщения стекаются ? )

----------

## fank

 *Quote:*   

> 2fank, 
> 
> не понял при чем тут постфикс и башь ? 
> 
> или у тебя сообщения стекаются ? )
> ...

 

терь я тя не понял =)

нет, серьезно, сейчас представил себе этот скриптик, потом вспомнил про недавно виденный башевый скрипт а-ля "веб сервер одной строкой на баше", потом  голова так быстро начала заполняться различными умными мыслями про все сложности протокола smtp и я непроизвольно рассмеялся, когда подумал, что гораздо проще (хотя возможно, отнюдь не инетереснее) прочитать мануал и пару руководств по настройке того же постфикса

никому не обижаться!

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## Galchonok

Не, ну postfix поставить то конечно проще , и проблемм с ним не будет.

но сложностей по поводу smtpd (именно только отправки сообщения - в одну сторону) - при написании своего скрипта не будет.

Ведь скрипты надо только получить то что пришло на 25й порт, и отправить его на 25й порт (как пришел) на mail.ru для примера. - Да, это не корректно с точки зрения RFC, но можно ведь )

----------

## ba

 *sa10 wrote:*   

> Не один нормальный фаервол не должен иметь открытый изнутри наружу 25-й порт работающий бесконтрольно. Вся пересылка должна четко контролироваться, аутентификация, авторизация и все такое... Иначе Вы спамер, хотите этого или нет.

 

хм... значит большинство наших провайдеров спамеры ?) покажи мне хоть одного более-менее крупного провайдера у которго нет безаутентификационного релея для своих сетей? к тому же вирусы/трояны нынче умные и вполне умеют читать настройки почтовиков и слать с аутентфикацией и тд :)

----------

## fank

 *ba wrote:*   

>  *sa10 wrote:*   Не один нормальный фаервол не должен иметь открытый изнутри наружу 25-й порт работающий бесконтрольно. Вся пересылка должна четко контролироваться, аутентификация, авторизация и все такое... Иначе Вы спамер, хотите этого или нет. 
> 
> хм... значит большинство наших провайдеров спамеры ?) покажи мне хоть одного более-менее крупного провайдера у которго нет безаутентификационного релея для своих сетей? к тому же вирусы/трояны нынче умные и вполне умеют читать настройки почтовиков и слать с аутентфикацией и тд 

 

для своих сетей они могут делать что угодно, это их личные проблемы

в конце концов, это им покупать железки, чтобы обуздать неистовый энтузиазм спамеров, генерящих этот паразитный трафик

другое дело, когда открыты релеи, подобные www.tut.by...

что касается троянов...

эта проблема не в плоскости разговоров о борьбе со спамом

----------

## ba

 *fank wrote:*   

>  *ba wrote:*   хм... значит большинство наших провайдеров спамеры ?) покажи мне хоть одного более-менее крупного провайдера у которго нет безаутентификационного релея для своих сетей? к тому же вирусы/трояны нынче умные и вполне умеют читать настройки почтовиков и слать с аутентфикацией и тд :) 
> 
> для своих сетей они могут делать что угодно, это их личные проблемы
> 
> в конце концов, это им покупать железки, чтобы обуздать неистовый энтузиазм спамеров, генерящих этот паразитный трафик

 

сорри, не совсем понятно написал, я просто хотел возразить довольно резким сужденям sa10 и это был больше ответ вот на это:

 *sa10 wrote:*   

> Помочь Вам может не упрощенный софт, а почтовый релей который имеет свой легальный домен и постоянный IP.
> 
> Но одно непременное условие - там должен работать админ не имеющий головы.
> 
> Он не должен догадаться, что ему придется гнать через себя весь спам который нагенерят в вашей сети трояны и прочая хрень.
> ...

 

 *fank wrote:*   

> другое дело, когда открыты релеи, подобные www.tut.by...

 

не знаю что такое tut.by, но про ``open relay'' в этой теме никто и не упоминал...

----------

## sa10

 *ba wrote:*   

>  покажи мне хоть одного более-менее крупного провайдера у которго нет безаутентификационного релея для своих сетей? к тому же вирусы/трояны нынче умные и вполне умеют читать настройки почтовиков и слать с аутентфикацией и тд 

 

Провайдера не покажу.

Напротив имею проблему с собственным провайдером.

Могу показать rbl котрый мне не дает нормально работать (отправлять почту) http://www.uceprotect.net/en/rblcheck.php по причине внесения всей сети провайдера в список спамсетей. Проверьте своего провайдера.

Могу еще показать кучу обожаемых буржуями средств для блокироки почтового трафика из неблагонадежных стран к числу которых относится не только Китай, но и весь бывший СССР.

Про GeoIP слыхали?

Сами никогда не делали так?

```
iptables -A INPUT -m geoip ! --src-cc RU -j DROP
```

http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=10529

Если у Вас переписка с подружками из Мухосранска, то проблем Вы можете и не заметить, если же у Вас деловая переписка с буржуями при которой четверть писем не доходит, то попробуйте быть менее агресивны в отношении спамерюг....

Хотя rbl списки давно доказали свою неэффективность, это причиняет больше проблем чем пользы, и это признается всеми, покажите мне того кто этим не пользуется.

Хотя машины зараженные почтовыми троянами обнаруживаются в нашей сети не реже одного раза в неделю, умных троянов умеющих гнать спам с аутентификацией мы пока не встречали, по крайней мере заметного трафика от них не было замечено. Возможно по причине запрета на подключение без tls/ssl.

Против таких тоже можно придумать заслон посредством дополнительных проверок и типов авторизаций.

Между прочим можно подумав сделать подобное и на шелскрипте, но это было бы забавным извращением. И чего только люди не придумают чтобы маны не читать  :Smile: 

----------

## sa10

 *fank wrote:*   

> 
> 
> другое дело, когда открыты релеи, подобные www.tut.by...
> 
> 

 

Возможно я не в курсе, но мне кажется, что  tut.by очень грамотно обслуживается и никакого открытого релея Вы там не найдете.

Это крупнейший белорусский почтовик где висят более 1 млн. пользователей. 

Люди которые это построили по любому достойны уважения и потому предлагаю воздержаться от огульного охаивания....

----------

## fank

 *Quote:*   

> Возможно я не в курсе, но мне кажется, что tut.by очень грамотно обслуживается и никакого открытого релея Вы там не найдете.

 

да, он сейчас закрыт, но ЕМНИП года 3 назад было все не так...

 *Quote:*   

> Люди которые это построили по любому достойны уважения и потому предлагаю воздержаться от огульного охаивания....

 

ни в коем случае никого не охаиваю!

просто привел как пример, ссылаясь на свою [отнюдь] не совершенную память   :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> Между прочим можно подумав сделать подобное и на шелскрипте, но это было бы забавным извращением. И чего только люди не придумают чтобы маны не читать 

 

лучше и не скажешь!   :Laughing: 

----------

